# my berried shrimps



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

my berried crs shrimps

























my yellows

















tiger shrimp berried


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

Beautiful! Congratulations! 
I had 2 crs who berried but then died  are yours now in a 20 gallon?


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

yeah its 20 gallon


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

oooo the yellow shrimp looks so full!
must have like 35 eggs each


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

tiger shrimp berried


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

Beijing08 said:


> oooo the yellow shrimp looks so full!
> must have like 35 eggs each


I have total of 5crs, 6 yellows+shrimplets20+ and 4tiger shrimps got berried.


----------



## missindifferent (Jun 25, 2010)

camboy012406 said:


> I have total of 5crs, 6 yellows+shrimplets20+ and 4tiger shrimps got berried.


In the 2nd last picture, the yellow shrimp looks like the eggs are falling out! Awesome pic.


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

you planning on crossing the tigers and crs?


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

Beijing08 said:


> you planning on crossing the tigers and crs?


no, they are in different tanks.


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

camboy012406 said:


> no, they are in different tanks.


I thought they were in the 20g anyway, guess you've got 2 shrimp tanks. Get some more interesting shrimps once you have success with these.


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

Actually I have 3 tanks. 20g crsyellow, 10g tigercherries and 10g crs only. im planning to setup another tank for saluwesei next..


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

for me mosquito larvae helps a lot. but some says high protein can cause a big problem for shrimps. its up to you if you follow it.


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

Good to know! that is whole new story. Hope you have success with the Sulawesi shrimps.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

camboy...check you email I pm'd you!

Remember with Sulawesi you need high PH 8 or better and a constant temp of at least 27C. You will need some sort of rock for micro-organisms to grow on as they eat a lot of that (at least mine do) 

I have 2 new babies and 3 females berried right now, so this setup works for me....crushed coral substrate, several lava rock and one lace rock set up in a cave/ledge formation, a moss ball, and a sponge filter and hang on back filter and some floating plants, and this is in a 2.5 gallon tank.


----------

